# Impossible de régler l' heure..



## raphael.bosson (15 Mai 2009)

Bonjour à tous,
Je possède un ibook G4 et lorsque je veux régler l' heure de mon mac, je clique sur celle-ci en haut à droite et j' ai cette fenêtre qui apparaît:

Merci de m' aider car j' ai certaines applications qui ne fonctionnent plus correctement sans la "vrai" heure


----------



## teo (15 Mai 2009)

Les réglages Date et Heure se règlent dans les Préférences Système.
Ta copie d'écran indique un dossier de PrefPane et non pas les préférences système en question.


----------



## raphael.bosson (15 Mai 2009)

Merci de ta réponse mais lorsque je clic sur les préférences système, rien ne se passe aucune fenêtre ne s' ouvre..?.?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Mai 2009)

raphael.bosson a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse mais lorsque je clic sur les préférences système, rien ne se passe aucune fenêtre ne s' ouvre..?.?


Bonjour,
Si tu n'a pas touché à ton Dock, pour "Préférences système" tu dois avoir cette icône :



Sinon l'appli est dans ton dossier "Applications".

C'est bien sur l'une ou l'autre que tu cliques ?


----------



## raphael.bosson (15 Mai 2009)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Si tu n'a pas touché à ton Dock, pour "Préférences système" tu dois avoir cette icône :
> 
> 
> ...



Merci de votre réponse, je viens de regarder dans "applications" et je n' ai pas le " préférence systeme" donc je suis bon pour réinstaller osX je crois... Reste plus qu' a trouver les CD d' install
Merci!


----------



## Arlequin (15 Mai 2009)

tu as du trifouiller dans ton mac là, non ? 

rien fait de spécial ces derniers temps ? 

menu pomme en haut à gauche, pas de "préférences système" non plus


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Mai 2009)

raphael.bosson a dit:


> (...) donc je suis bon pour réinstaller osX je crois... (...)


Pas obligé. Tu peux le faire avec Pacifist. Pour l'utiliser c'est ici.
Et pour retrouver cette appli sur ton DVD d'installation, regarde là.


----------



## Arlequin (15 Mai 2009)

certes

poormonster

mais, je suspecte tout de même une mauvaise manip, et jusqu'où a t elle affecté le système ?!?

une réinstallation ne serait peut être pas du luxe, histoire de remettre les pendules à l'heure (pas pû m'empêcher :rateau

je ne pense pas qu'une combo puisse résoudre cela, je pencherais donc pour une réinstall avec sauvegarde


----------



## raphael.bosson (18 Mai 2009)

En effet j' ai voulu remettre un peu d' ordre dans mon mac il y a quelques temps et je pense que j' ai du efffacer ce dossier sans le vouloir. Comme le dit arlequin, une petite réinstallation ne serait pas du luxe pour remettre de l' ordre là-dedans.
En tous les cas, merci à tous de vos réponses, bien pratique ce forum! ;-)


----------



## raphael.bosson (18 Mai 2009)

Pour la petite anecdote, j' ai installé des versions d' essai de 30 jours de logiciels comme photoshop, lightroom etc... Et maintenant quand j' ouvre ces logiciels j' ai plus de 14000 jours d' essai! Pas si mal finalement mon nettoyage lol  ;-)


----------



## teo (19 Mai 2009)

A ta place, je ferai une installation propre après avoir sauvegardé mes documents  Et j'éviterai de faire trop de nettoyage sans savoir ce qui est jetable ou pas


----------

